# An Open Letter To: The House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Insurrection



## BertramN (Aug 30, 2021)

An Open Letter To: The House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Insurrection

Despite the 2022 Mid-term Elections being over one year away, time is actually growing quite short for Nancy Pelosi’s select committee investigating the January 6th insurrection. 

Last week, the House speaker signaled that the Committee would soon be focusing on sitting members of Congress who, in her words, “participated in the big ‘lie.’”

The select committee’s chair, Democratic Representative Bennie G. Thompson of Mississippi, has said that he has “no reluctance to subpoena” members of Congress “whose testimony is germane to the mission of the select committee” if they refuse to cooperate voluntarily. The question of whether members of the House GOP knew about or were involved in the events of January 6th falls squarely within the legitimate scope of the investigatory committee.

However, there is no established historical or legal precedent regarding congressional power to enforce subpoenas against members of Congress. So, those Republican congressmen (and women) who openly promoted the “big lie” will inevitably seek court ordered actions to block the enforcement of the committee’s subpoenas. These delaying actions, even if unsuccessful, should stall the committee’s investigation for an extended period.

Regardless of the evidence already known about the lead-up to the insurrectionists’ attack on the Capitol, including all the public statements made by participants at trump’s pep-talk to his devoted legion the morning of January 6th, there's a real question if there's the political will to take steps necessary to get the twice impeached, former cheeto-in-chief trump, and insurrectionist-supporting Republicans on record and under oath. (The corporate controlled Senate Democrats’ foot-dragging in passing the current bill to protect voters’ rights is a strong indication of this lack of political will by the “moderate” Democrats.)

Pelosi’s House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Attack on the Capitol by trump inspired insurrectionists has already exposed the true horror experienced by the Capitol Police who defended our nation.

Also, Americans are well aware of the speeches and the tweets that promoted the “big lie” that the election was stolen, incited violence, called for insurrection and encouraged trump’s supporters to stop the electoral college certification by any means necessary. Some examples follow:

The twice impeached, former cheeto-in-chief trump: "We fight like hell. And if you don't fight like hell, you're not going to have a country anymore" “And after this, we're going to walk down, and I'll be there with you” [1]

Rep. Mo Brooks: “Today is the day American patriots start taking down names and kicking ass.” “Are you willing to do what it takes to fight for America? Louder! Will you fight for America?”[2]

Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene: This is Republican's "1776 moment"[3]

Rep. Paul Gosar: President Biden is an “illegitimate usurper” - Mr. Trump was “the victim of an attempted coup”

Rep. Andy Biggs: "When it comes to January 6, I am going to be right down there in the well of the House with my friend from Alabama, Mo Brooks, and dozens of others”[4]

Rep. Madison Cawthorn: “Call your congressman and feel free — you can lightly threaten them.” “Say: ‘If you don’t support election integrity, I’m coming after you.”

We know Ali Alexander, credited with founding the Stop the Steal campaign, bragged about coordinating with Reps. Brooks, Gosar, and Biggs multiple times on live streams in December, including specifically that “we’re the four guys who came up with a January 6 event.”[5] We know Rep. Brooks knew there was enough of a threat of violence that he wore body armor to the Stop the Steal rally.[6]

So, members of the House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Insurrection, you are in an uphill battle with nearly every House Republican planning to block your progress. All Senate Republicans will stand in your way. And the corporate controlled “moderate” Senate Democrats’ willing failures to end the filibuster and pass the John R. Lewis Voting Rights Advancement Act will make everything accomplished by the House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Insurrection... irrelevant.

[1] Transcript Of Trump's Speech At Rally Before Capitol Riot : NPR

[2] Trump is on trial for inciting an insurrection. What about the 12 people who spoke before him? - POLITICO

[3] How Republicans Fanned the Flames Before US Capitol Building Riot - The New York Times (nytimes.com)

[4] Biggs points finger at antifa as new videos show his ties to 'Stop the Steal' (azcentral.com)

[5] Freedom Caucus Chair Andy Biggs Helped Plan January 6 Event, Lead Organizer Says (theintercept.com)

[6] GOP Lawmaker Mo Brooks Says He Wore Body Armor to Jan. 6 Trump Rally (businessinsider.com)






.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 30, 2021)

tl;dr

There was no "insurrection", you pearl clutching clown.


----------



## Idalia Ravenwood (Aug 30, 2021)

Ah, yes, the "insurrection" in which the security let a group of completely unarmed people in with no resistance whatsoever, and all they did was take selfies and 'steal' a podium. If that's an insurrection, it's the most flaccid one in world history.


----------



## Hellokitty (Aug 30, 2021)

Shouldn't this be in the elections form?


----------



## themirrorthief (Aug 30, 2021)

BertramN said:


> An Open Letter To: The House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Insurrection
> 
> Despite the 2022 Mid-term Elections being over one year away, time is actually growing quite short for Nancy Pelosi’s select committee investigating the January 6th insurrection.
> 
> ...


lets  focus  on the biden  surrender in  afghanistan


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2021)

Idalia Ravenwood said:


> Ah, yes, the "insurrection" in which the security let a group of completely unarmed people in with no resistance whatsoever, and all they did was take selfies and 'steal' a podium. If that's an insurrection, it's the most flaccid one in world history.


Lie.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> lets  focus  on the biden  surrender in  afghanistan


Why not stick to the topic of the thread instead?


----------



## Idalia Ravenwood (Aug 30, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Lie.


Oh, right, they also chased some politicians around and hurt none of them. The horror.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 30, 2021)

BertramN said:


> An Open Letter To: The House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Insurrection
> 
> Despite the 2022 Mid-term Elections being over one year away, time is actually growing quite short for Nancy Pelosi’s select committee investigating the January 6th insurrection.
> 
> ...


The Jan 6 "insurrection" was an FBI plot. Period.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 31, 2021)

BertramN 
They should subpoena Pelousy. She, as Speaker of the House, was in charge of security for the Capital Buildings. Let hear what her lyin ass has to say.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 31, 2021)

Idalia Ravenwood said:


> Oh, right, they also chased some politicians around and hurt none of them. The horror.


Oh, right, they trashed, broke in and assaulted a lot of cops, forced both chambers of Congress to flee all in an attempt to derail our democratic processes.


----------



## DrLove (Aug 31, 2021)

Hellokitty said:


> Shouldn't this be in the elections form?



If Elections aren't Politics, then I'm the freaking Pope.


----------



## DrLove (Aug 31, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Lie.



Indeed ^ The definition of "armed" is not restricted to firearms. It would include many of the WEAPONS brought on 1/6.

_Armed means furnished with *weapons* of offense or defense; furnished with the means of security or protection. In short it means carrying a weapon._​
The weapons brought and used on 1/6 include flagpoles, bear spray, gallos, nooses, Molotov cocktails, fire extinguishers, bricks, battering rams, baseball bats, hockey sticks, stun guns,  pipe bombs, a crossbow and yes - 3 actual guns.


----------



## Kitty Cat (Aug 31, 2021)

Thousands of “insurrectionists” and they all forgot their guns. What you’re describing Dr Love sounds more like the riots from last Summer.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2021)

Idalia Ravenwood said:


> Ah, yes, the "insurrection" in which the security let a group of completely unarmed people in with no resistance whatsoever,



false.



Idalia Ravenwood said:


> and all they did was take selfies



false.



Idalia Ravenwood said:


> and 'steal' a podium.



false.



Idalia Ravenwood said:


> If that's an insurrection, it's the most flaccid one in world history.



stay off of newsmax. oann, & fox.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2021)

Idalia Ravenwood said:


> Oh, right, they also chased some politicians around and hurt none of them. The horror.



they didn't have  chance because of the brave heroes that stopped them &  thankfully one officer pumped some lead into ashli babbitt.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2021)

Claudette said:


> BertramN
> They should subpoena Pelousy. She, as Speaker of the House, was in charge of security for the Capital Buildings. Let hear what her lyin ass has to say.



false.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 31, 2021)

playtime 
True


----------



## Idalia Ravenwood (Aug 31, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Oh, right, they trashed, broke in and assaulted a lot of cops, forced both chambers of Congress to flee all in an attempt to derail our democratic processes.


Yeah, totally, violently broke in and assaulted the coproaches on duty. See them assaulting them with phones to get selfies? I wonder how much the Government paid them to carry out this obvious psy-op.

Also, given how many people were involved, even if we continued to ignore evidence, the fact that every politician involved escaped unscathed should be more than enough to get the noggin jogging. Like, if they can't stop completely unarmed protestors from breaching the capitol, they absolutely wouldn't have been able to keep them away from politicians.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2021)

Kitty Cat said:


> Thousands of “insurrectionists” and they all forgot their guns. What you’re describing Dr Love sounds more like the riots from last Summer.



false.

Prosecutors have charged a fourth Capitol riot defendant with a firearms violation​By Cassidy McDonald
June 17, 2021 / 4:47 PM          / CBS News

Prosecutors have charged a fourth Capitol riot defendant with a firearms violation


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2021)

Claudette said:


> playtime
> True



& NOW for the truth:

*The building’s security is manned by the U.S. Capitol Police, which is small: The force provides roughly 2,000 officers (with 2,300 employees total, including civilian employees) and is “responsible for protecting Congress and the public, and maintaining order while protecting the U.S. Capitol.” It is overseen by the four members of the Capitol Police Board, with Congressional oversight. The Capitol Building is over 16 acres large, and on Wednesday was surrounded by many thousands of armed rioters.*
Who is in charge of Capitol Building security anyway? A primer

​


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2021)

Idalia Ravenwood said:


> Yeah, totally, violently broke in and assaulted the coproaches on duty. See them assaulting them with phones to get selfies? I wonder how much the Government paid them to carry out this obvious psy-op.
> 
> Also, given how many people were involved, even if we continued to ignore evidence, the fact that every politician involved escaped unscathed should be more than enough to get the noggin jogging. Like, if they can't stop completely unarmed protestors from breaching the capitol, they absolutely wouldn't have been able to keep them away from politicians.



<psssst>

twitter, is not the place to go for factual news either.  whatcha gonna post next?

something  from facebook?


----------



## Idalia Ravenwood (Aug 31, 2021)

playtime said:


> <psssst>
> 
> twitter, is not the place to go for factual news either.  whatcha gonna post next?
> 
> something  from facebook?


"I won't accept video evidence because I don't like the source."
That's called a genetic fallacy. I understand it goes against the narrative of your preferred team, but you should try being open-minded from time to time.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2021)

Idalia Ravenwood said:


> "I won't accept video evidence because I don't like the source."



uh ...  noooooooooooooooo.....  don't make up bullshit i didn't say & never put quotes around them, sweety.  those cops were vastly outnumbered & they didn't 'let' them in.  damn, what a weak argument you got going on.

want footage?  real footage?  start at the 10 minute mark.





Idalia Ravenwood said:


> That's called a genetic fallacy



lol...



Idalia Ravenwood said:


> I understand it goes against the narrative of your preferred team, but you should try being open-minded from time to time.



you understand nothing.  since you are a newbie,i'll let that one pass; but here's a heads up...  never ASSume anything about me sweety.

'my team'? if you mean a (D) ... you are sadly mistaken, just like yer previous posts on this here thread.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 31, 2021)

playtime 
True









						Pelosi was in charge of Capitol security during breach. 'We will get to bottom of that,' says Lindsey Graham
					

Sen. Lindsay Graham suggested a probe of House Speaker Nancy Pelosi's responsibility in the breach of the U.S. Capitol, speaker's office fires back.




					www.bizpacreview.com


----------



## Idalia Ravenwood (Aug 31, 2021)

playtime said:


> uh ...  noooooooooooooooo.....  don't make up bullshit i didn't say & never put quotes around them, sweety.  those cops were vastly outnumbered & they didn't 'let' them in.  damn, what a weak argument you got going on.
> 
> want footage?  real footage?  start at the 10 minute mark.
> 
> ...


I didn't, I just translated it, since you complained about the source instead of the content. Completely accurate to what you said.

Also, weird that they're completely willing to gun people down when they're not a threat, but when they "rush the barricade", the coproaches have no equipment whatsoever, despite supposedly protecting the the capitol. Also, the people wearing the most equipment were, amusingly, the ones pointing out entrances to the rest of the group, while the coproaches were slap-fighting the protestors.

As they see people break in, they just wave their hands and walk off.

Then the politicians keep their meeting in session, so that they can get some nice shots and footage of the politicians running away from the unarmed protestors. All it takes is one guy with a gun to stop the people "storming the halls", further showing that if they had done that at any point, it would have stopped. Despite this, they were ordered not to use anything outside, as if the Government is trying to keep this going.

All the protestors employ, despite some supposedly being armed and armored, are blunt objects.

National Guard takes three hours to get there, despite this being the capitol.

Yeah, it's about as flaccid as I expected.

My "assumption" is only that you're a statist, and I highly doubt you'll deny that one, given you're refusing to admit that it's a psy-op. Both are the same team, to me.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 31, 2021)

Idalia Ravenwood said:


> Yeah, totally, violently broke in and assaulted the coproaches on duty. See them assaulting them with phones to get selfies? I wonder how much the Government paid them to carry out this obvious psy-op.
> 
> Also, given how many people were involved, even if we continued to ignore evidence, the fact that every politician involved escaped unscathed should be more than enough to get the noggin jogging. Like, if they can't stop completely unarmed protestors from breaching the capitol, they absolutely wouldn't have been able to keep them away from politicians.


Gosh if only that were the only videos we know of that day.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Lie.


Where's the lie?


----------



## playtime (Sep 1, 2021)

Claudette said:


> playtime
> True
> 
> 
> ...



bizpac?   biased with failed fact checks.

find a legit factual source & get back to me, m'k?


----------



## playtime (Sep 1, 2021)

Idalia Ravenwood said:


> National Guard takes three hours to get there, despite this being the capitol.



because the highest on that food change stopped them from employing.  chris miller, taking over for DOD sec. esper & installed mere days b4 the bloody attempted coup would be the person to find out why -  & on whose instructions did he follow.  btw, donny -  the potus could have done it with a simple directive.  so we can start right there on that one.



Idalia Ravenwood said:


> Yeah, it's about as flaccid as I expected.







Idalia Ravenwood said:


> My "assumption" is only that you're a statist, and I highly doubt you'll deny that one, given you're refusing to admit that it's a psy-op.



oh now i get it.  you're coo coo cray cray.  




Idalia Ravenwood said:


> Both are the same team, to me.



that is one hell of a stretch with this particular act.   wow.


----------



## Idalia Ravenwood (Sep 1, 2021)

playtime said:


> because the highest on that food change stopped them from employing.  chris miller, taking over for DOD sec. esper & installed mere days b4 the bloody attempted coup would be the person to find out why -  & on whose instructions did he follow.  btw, donny -  the potus could have done it with a simple directive.  so we can start right there on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, then you're admitting that the Government prevented itself from responding, ignoring all of the points that I referenced in the video to prove my point and instead calling me crazy without explaining why, then saying it's a stretch to point it out despite Operation Northwoods being public knowledge at this point.

I'll just call it cognitive dissonance and call it a day. Six months is the average.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 1, 2021)

playtime said:


> uh ...  noooooooooooooooo.....  don't make up bullshit i didn't say & never put quotes around them, sweety.  those cops were vastly outnumbered & they didn't 'let' them in.  damn, what a weak argument you got going on.
> 
> want footage?  real footage?  start at the 10 minute mark.
> 
> ...



I agree your not a D. Your definitely a K.


----------



## playtime (Sep 2, 2021)

Idalia Ravenwood said:


> the Government prevented itself from responding, ignoring all of the points



not the 'gov'ment ' .

donny & HIS pawns.  

get it straight.


----------



## Idalia Ravenwood (Sep 2, 2021)

playtime said:


> not the 'gov'ment ' .
> 
> donny & HIS pawns.
> 
> get it straight.


I do have it straight, you just don't want to acknowledge that this is the type of thing that happens with any Government, it happens regardless of who is presented as President, and that if that's what really happened, it would not be the narrative of the mockingbird media.


----------



## playtime (Sep 2, 2021)

Idalia Ravenwood said:


> I do have it straight, you just don't want to acknowledge that this is the type of thing that happens with any Government, it happens regardless of who is presented as President, and that if that's what really happened, it would not be the narrative of the mockingbird media.



sure.  you go with that.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 2, 2021)

playtime said:


> false.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, they could've used the blm strategy. Try to burn the building down after they lock them in. But let your hypocrisy slap you across the face.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 2, 2021)

BertramN said:


> An Open Letter To: The House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Insurrection
> 
> Despite the 2022 Mid-term Elections being over one year away, time is actually growing quite short for Nancy Pelosi’s select committee investigating the January 6th insurrection.
> 
> ...



No, the installed admin in charge must be investigated. They are a threat to this country.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 2, 2021)

playtime said:


> not the 'gov'ment ' .
> 
> donny & HIS pawns.
> 
> get it straight.


So now that would be Biden and his pawn?


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 2, 2021)

playtime said:


> bizpac?   biased with failed fact checks.
> 
> find a legit factual source & get back to me, m'k?


So you believe your sources aren't biased?

That's funny!


----------



## playtime (Sep 3, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Lol, they could've used the blm strategy. Try to burn the building down after they lock them in. But let your hypocrisy slap you across the face.


^^^


----------



## playtime (Sep 3, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> So you believe your sources aren't biased?
> 
> That's funny!



correct.  at the most -  i might use a 'center left ' cite, that is <GASP>  found to use some 'loaded words' ... but it's the FACTUAL reporting that counts.   media bias check is real good at rating which is which. howeverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ............  i never use sources that are obviously biased, like HUFFPO, or dailykos, or the like.  only sources that would be acceptable for a university level research paper. 

& i would NEVER use a source for covid info unless it was accredited from the medical field & is usually peer reviewed.

UNlike you who loves breitbart, gatewaypundit & other ragmags.


----------



## two_iron (Sep 3, 2021)

The insurrection was on Nov. 4

Fuck around and find out.... like these dead animals...


----------



## playtime (Sep 3, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> I agree your not a D. Your definitely a K.



oh i see ... you graduated from  FU.


----------



## wamose (Sep 3, 2021)

The people who call Jan 6 an insurrection are the same people who supported the bogus Russian collusion investigation and two insane impeachments for no reason.  These are the dummies who also think Biden's performance in the Afghanistan withdraw was wonderful even though he's being called an idiot by his own party and every other country in the world.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 3, 2021)

wamose said:


> The people who call Jan 6 an insurrection are the same people who supported the bogus Russian collusion investigation and two insane impeachments for no reason.  These are the dummies who also think Biden's performance in the Afghanistan withdraw was wonderful even though he's being called an idiot by his own party and every other country in the world.


----------



## wamose (Sep 3, 2021)

Lesh said:


> View attachment 534440


Hell, that looks like my moms 90th birthday party without the booze.  And a good time was had by all except for a couple over reacting pussies.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 3, 2021)

playtime said:


> ^^^
> 
> View attachment 534439


Blm is your parties terrorists group.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 3, 2021)

> bripat9643 said:https://www.usmessageboard.com/goto/post?id=27813520





> So you believe your sources aren't biased?
> 
> That's funny!





playtime said:


> correct


----------



## playtime (Sep 4, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Blm is your parties terrorists group.



i have no party.

& there were thousands of arrests from rioters inside the george floyd protests that had nothing to do with the vast majority of peaceful protests.

lets hope the same thing happens re: the insurrectionists that stormed the capital ... got inside ... & hunted down congress critters.  so far some, 600 got their asses arrested.  some have not been ID - yet.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 4, 2021)

playtime said:


> i have no party.
> 
> & there were thousands of arrests from rioters inside the george floyd protests that had nothing to do with the vast majority of peaceful protests.
> 
> lets hope the same thing happens re: the insurrectionists that stormed the capital ... got inside ... & hunted down congress critters.  so far some, 600 got their asses arrested.  some have not been ID - yet.


Yeah and Kamala Harris bailed them out, and you're a liberal 100%.


----------



## playtime (Sep 4, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Yeah and Kamala Harris bailed them out,



false.

Graham Twists Facts on Harris Support for Protesters - FactCheck.org

Did Kamala Harris Bail Out 'Violent Rioters' During George Floyd Protests?




jknowgood said:


> and you're a liberal 100%.



also false. just 'cause you are a partisan  stooge ... you must think everyone else is.

that's a fail on yer part, trump humper.


----------



## elektra (Sep 4, 2021)

BertramN said:


> An Open Letter To: The House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Insurrection
> 
> Despite the 2022 Mid-term Elections being over one year away, time is actually growing quite short for Nancy Pelosi’s select committee investigating the January 6th insurrection.
> 
> ...


Pelosi can not investigate Jan 6th, it will show she was guilty of participating in the insurrection to over throw duly elected trump


----------



## playtime (Sep 4, 2021)

elektra said:


> Pelosi can not investigate Jan 6th, it will show she was guilty of participating in the insurrection to over throw duly elected trump



& she paid those deplorables to hunt her down .... _right?_


or paid those ' crisis actors ' to try to bust down the door to the speaker's lobby?  i guess that dead bitch ashli babbitt was acting too, 'eh?


----------



## elektra (Sep 4, 2021)

playtime said:


> & she paid those deplorables to hunt her down .... _right?_
> 
> 
> or paid those ' crisis actors ' to try to bust down the door to the speaker's lobby?  i guess that dead bitch ashli babbitt was acting too, 'eh?


your videos do not show what you pretend to be true, but your response does show that is the democrats that are filled with hate and rage. Thank you for the example of what we all have to fear.


----------



## playtime (Sep 4, 2021)

elektra said:


> your videos do not show what you pretend to be true, but your response does show that is the democrats that are filled with hate and rage. Thank you for the example of what we all have to fear.



they show exactly what i said.

nice try at showing that whole ' poorly educated ' thing.

  must have been all (D)s BLM & antifa showing up that day, 'eh?

lol ...


----------



## elektra (Sep 4, 2021)

playtime said:


> they show exactly what i said.


Oh, well thank you so much for DICTATING what we see, very, democrat of you


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 4, 2021)

playtime said:


> false.
> 
> Graham Twists Facts on Harris Support for Protesters - FactCheck.org
> 
> ...


A picture says it all.


----------



## playtime (Sep 4, 2021)

elektra said:


> Oh, well thank you so much for DICTATING what we see, very, democrat of you



yer welcome.


----------



## playtime (Sep 4, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> A picture says it all.
> View attachment 534917



stop watching hannity; it's rotting yer brain.   you know the pundit -  the slimy dude that got a cease & desist order from seth rich's family for fake news about his death?

uh-huh.

Fact check: Biden honored service members killed in Kabul, checked watch during ceremony​Daniel Funke
USA TODAY

On Sunday, Biden met with service members' families and attended his first dignified transfer as president. Footage from the 45-minute ceremony shows Biden bowing his head and placing his hand over his heart as 11 caskets are carried off a plane and into gray vans. Two other transfers were conducted in private.

Footage leading up to the moment, which was widely shared on social media, shows Biden with his hand over his heart for about 30 seconds as vans carry the service members' remains off the tarmac. After the vans left, Biden closed his eyes briefly before dropping his arms and glancing down at his watch.

At that point, everyone else in the video also stands at ease, indicating that the ceremony was over. About 35 seconds later, Biden and the first lady walk off the tarmac toward a black SUV.
Fact check: Biden honored service members killed in Kabul, checked watch during ceremony

he had a kid in the military & your failed attempt to portray him being disrespectful is laughable.


----------



## elektra (Sep 4, 2021)

playtime said:


> yer welcome.


more than happy to show you were wrong, thank you for the kind reply


----------



## playtime (Sep 4, 2021)

elektra said:


> more than happy to show you were wrong, thank you for the kind reply



you haven't seen real footage from the insurrection or you wouldn't say that.  

or yer certifiable.

i'm thinking the latter, rather than the former.  unless of course all you watch is newsmax, oann & fox.


----------



## elektra (Sep 4, 2021)

playtime said:


> you haven't seen real footage from the insurrection or you wouldn't say that.
> 
> or yer certifiable.
> 
> i'm thinking the latter, rather than the former.  unless of course all you watch is newsmax, oann & fox.


Oh, thanks for clarifying that, I watched what you posted. I had no idea you posted fake footage


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 4, 2021)

TDS thread 1000,00,000,000,000,000.000.000,000,000,000,002


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 4, 2021)

playtime said:


> stop watching hannity; it's rotting yer brain.   you know the pundit -  the slimy dude that got a cease & desist order from seth rich's family for fake news about his death?
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> ...


No, actually a parent was there and said he did it. You're a disgusting human being to stick up for this.


----------



## playtime (Sep 5, 2021)

elektra said:


> Oh, thanks for clarifying that, I watched what you posted. I had no idea you posted fake footage



you want alternative facts.

it ain't happening.   sit back & enjoy the show when the hearings kick into high gear.


----------



## elektra (Sep 5, 2021)

playtime said:


> you want alternative facts.
> 
> it ain't happening.   sit back & enjoy the show when the hearings kick into high gear.


you said what I saw was fake, what I saw was your post,


----------



## playtime (Sep 5, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> No, actually a parent was there and said he did it. You're a disgusting human being to stick up for this.



i understand that parents' pain.  & hannity had 'em on.   why didn't he have anybody there that didn't feel that way?

ya, we know why.


----------



## playtime (Sep 5, 2021)

elektra said:


> you said what I saw was fake, what I saw was your post,



i wasn't talking about me.  i'm talking about what you see & hear from rw spin machines that i already mentioned in #61.  seems you ferget so easily.


----------



## elektra (Sep 5, 2021)

playtime said:


> i wasn't talking about me.  i'm talking about what you see & hear from rw spin machines that i already mentioned in #61.  seems you ferget so easily.


Oh, so you simply assume, until you posted video, I had not seen any video of Jan. 6th. I do not watch TV, unless it is a movie or a cooking show. 

I find it very interesting that you make wrong assumptions about people. You do not bother to engage on a friendly basis. You set up the dialog to be confrontational. Fine, I see you have a chip on your shoulder, you are an antagonist, you have preconceived notions, you have stereotyped me. Bigots stereotype, and they need not hate people of color. You are fine example of the hate in the Democrat party? 

If you have a preconceived idea of me, if you stereotype me, you will look at any and all videos with you bigoted brain and only see what you were told to think on CNN. The spin machine works like a charm on you.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 5, 2021)

playtime said:


> i understand that parents' pain.  & hannity had 'em on.   why didn't he have anybody there that didn't feel that way?
> 
> ya, we know why.


I really don't think any of the parents of our fallen soldier's have anything good to say. This entire fiasco didn't have to come down to this.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 5, 2021)

playtime said:


> stop watching hannity; it's rotting yer brain.   you know the pundit -  the slimy dude that got a cease & desist order from seth rich's family for fake news about his death?
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> ...


Your fuckstick, Daniel Funke lied.  Fact Checkers often lie when they're trying to protect Joseph Robinette Biden, our Liar in Chief.

Fuckstick Funke disrespected the 13 new Gold Star families by calling the fathers that testified that Biden checked his watch 13 times in the ceremony...once for every flag draped casket that passed in front of him.

...and you, being the good little useful idiot that you are, took Daniel's word for it when he lied to defend the Liar in Chief.  That stupid fuck wasn't even there.

Read this article:









						USA Today reporter slammed for playing ‘victim’ after false Biden report
					

USA Today’s Daniel Funke, the reporter behind the newspaper’s botched report on President Biden’s watch fiasco has been hammered on social media.




					nypost.com


----------



## asaratis (Sep 5, 2021)

playtime said:


> false.
> 
> Prosecutors have charged a fourth Capitol riot defendant with a firearms violation​By Cassidy McDonald
> June 17, 2021 / 4:47 PM          / CBS News
> ...


It's easy for cops to plant their "throw-away" guns and claim some suspect had it at the Capitol on Jan 6.

Your link is from June 17 anyway....and the headline doesn't say he had a gun at the Capitol, just that a defendant was charged with a gun violation.  Maybe it was after they raided his home.

Provide a link to the entire article.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 6, 2021)

playtime said:


> false.
> 
> Graham Twists Facts on Harris Support for Protesters - FactCheck.org
> 
> ...


You are stupid to trust "fact checkers".  They're just as biased as other people....especially when defending a liberal liar.

You'd make a good one.


----------



## playtime (Sep 6, 2021)

elektra said:


> Oh, so you simply assume, until you posted video, I had not seen any video of Jan. 6th. I do not watch TV, unless it is a movie or a cooking show.



nooooooooo..............  what i said was real footage.

ie  unedited unspun video.  if you did, you wouldn't have said what you said -  OR if you did, you believe the spin rather than your own eyes & ears.




elektra said:


> I find it very interesting that you make wrong assumptions about people.



LOL!!!! like you saying i 'DICTATE' what videos to see?  





elektra said:


> You do not bother to engage on a friendly basis.



of course i do;   just not with those who insist that the bloody attempted coup, spurred on by trump was nothing but a bunch of 'tourists' & the like; & those that want the insurrectionist to be held responsible are (D)s bent on hate?  

btw... i am not a (D).  seems you are the one ASSuming.



elektra said:


> You set up the dialog to be confrontational.



neh, not really.  but it DOES depend on what i read.




elektra said:


> Fine, I see you have a chip on your shoulder, you are an antagonist, you have preconceived notions, you have stereotyped me.



well, then ...  do you think donny, his spawn, mo brooks, rudy guliani, jim jordan, kevin mccarthy, et al ... & the numerous basket of deplorables  who carried out their demands should be brought to justice & held accountable for their crimes?




elektra said:


> Bigots stereotype, and they need not hate people of color.



true.




elektra said:


> You are fine example of the hate in the Democrat party?



 like i said -  i am not a (D).  i happen to be married to an (R).  a REAL republican ... not the pseudo neo(R) that have highjacked the  ' GOP '.  i am pretty sure i have voted for more (R)s than you have ever crossed party lines.




elektra said:


> If you have a preconceived idea of me, if you stereotype me, you will look at any and all videos



i have seen numerous videos.  but the uber argument i'll lay out is i saw every moment of that capital seize in full -  LIVE -  in real time as it was happening.  i believe my own eyes, my own ears.




elektra said:


> with you bigoted brain and only see what you were told to think on CNN.



lol ...  there's that ASSumption on yer part again.  i don't even have cable, so there is that.  read my previous answer about seeing all that LIVE on tv ... IN REAL TIME.

UNEDITED.



elektra said:


> The spin machine works like a charm on you.



^^^ ^^^


----------



## playtime (Sep 6, 2021)

asaratis said:


> It's easy for cops to plant their "throw-away" guns and claim some suspect had it at the Capitol on Jan 6.



^^^ paranoid much? ^^^




asaratis said:


> Your link is from June 17 anyway....



yep.



asaratis said:


> and the headline doesn't say he had a gun at the Capitol, just that a defendant was charged with a gun violation.  Maybe it was after they raided his home.



you didn't even bother to read the article did'ya?  i know you didn't.



asaratis said:


> Provide a link to the entire article.



i dun did jr.  if you clicked on the damn link that is right there -  which i ALWAYS do... you would have read this:

The defendant, Guy Reffitt, of Wylie, Texas, was charged with two new crimes in a* superseding indictment *Thursday, which alleged that he transported a rifle and a semi-automatic handgun to D.C. and that* he carried the semi-automatic handgun while on U.S. Capitol grounds January 6.*

He is the fourth Capitol riot defendant to be charged with a firearms violation, but he is the first to be charged under a statute that alleges he transported the firearms "intending" that they be used "unlawfully and in furtherance of a civil disorder." *Of the three other riot defendants charged with firearms violations, court documents suggest that at least two of them were armed with guns during the mob attack on January 6. *

One defendant, *Christopher Alberts, faces charges for possession of a firearm on Capitol grounds or buildings*. Police said in a criminal charging document that during the evening of January 6, as authorities were clearing the U.S. Capitol Visitor Center, Alberts was arrested with a loaded handgun and a spare magazine, along with a gas mask, pocket knife, a packaged military meal and a first aid kit. Authorities said there was one round in the handgun's chamber. Alberts has pleaded not guilty.

Prosecutors have charged a fourth Capitol riot defendant with a firearms violation

^^^ there's the link, posted AGAIN. ^^^

happy reading.


----------



## playtime (Sep 6, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Your fuckstick, Daniel Funke lied.  Fact Checkers often lie when they're trying to protect Joseph Robinette Biden, our Liar in Chief.
> 
> Fuckstick Funke disrespected the 13 new Gold Star families by calling the fathers that testified that Biden checked his watch 13 times in the ceremony...once for every flag draped casket that passed in front of him.
> 
> ...



& i asked if you seriously think biden was checking his watch outa disrespect?  lol ....

btw ... don't post something that quotes steven miller as a defense.

& we can get into it re: donny showing lack of sympathy & empathy & certainly lack of respect for our fallen military when he was prez.

i'll give you a hint:  la david  johnson.  
ambivalence


----------



## elektra (Sep 6, 2021)

playtime said:


> nooooooooo..............  what i said was real footage.
> 
> ie  unedited unspun video.  if you did, you wouldn't have said what you said -  OR if you did, you believe the spin rather than your own eyes & ears.
> 
> ...


Real Republican? Ha, ha, ha. Call yourself what you wish but you are not a conservative. 

Video, again, it was your video I saw, now again you say that video was altered? You are pretty confusing.

Insurrection? They really were intent on taking over the government? A real takeover? Yet no guns, no weapons, just a handful of people. 

And what about the facts, that Pelosi was warned there could be a need for security, then Trumps offer to provide the National Guard which was refused.

In your nonfunctional brain, only the Democrats have a right to gather? 

There was much to hate about Trump, not a politician, not corrupt, know how to run a business and the problems dealing with the government. 

Yes, you hated the low gas prices, the food prices dropping.

You hated the jobs he created 

You hated the fact that he had the best foreign policy since Reagan

and you claim you are a republican, sure, just like Romney and Bush

I am Conservative, I vote republican


----------



## playtime (Sep 6, 2021)

elektra said:


> Real Republican? Ha, ha, ha. Call yourself what you wish but you are not a conservative.



i said i married a real (R).  i am an indy.




elektra said:


> Video, again, it was your video I saw, now again you say that video was altered? You are pretty confusing.



real footage -  unedited - in real time.  with out spin.




elektra said:


> Insurrection? They really were intent on taking over the government?



some sure did.  the violent ones.  they were there because they believed they were sent there.  you know -  donny who was supposta go with them.  remember?  oh & there are  ones who said trump sent them there.




elektra said:


> A real takeover?



a real attempt.




elektra said:


> Yet no guns, no weapons,



false.   at least were 4 arrested for having guns & firearms are not the only weapons that were there.

Handguns, crowbars, Tasers and tomahawk axes: Dozens of Capitol rioters wielded "deadly or dangerous" weapons, prosecutors say​BY CASSIDY MCDONALD
MAY 27, 2021 / 2:05 PM / CBS NEWS
[...]
A small number of Capitol riot defendants — at least three charged in the federal criminal investigation — have been accused of carrying firearms. But guns weren't the only threat. According to court documents reviewed by CBS News, 39 defendants have been accused of wielding* "deadly or dangerous" weapons that weren't firearms, including Tasers, tomahawk axes, crowbars, flagpoles, a knife, an ice axe, a firecracker, a stun gun, baseball bats, fire extinguishers, a wooden club and chemical spray.*
[...]

_& that was on capital grounds.  this dude was found with a multitude of weapons in his car_

Another man arrested that day was Lonnie Coffman, a 70-year-old from Alabama who parked his truck near where pipe bombs had been discovered. Coffman has not been accused of planting the pipe bombs, but authorities said in an affidavit they noticed the handle of a firearm on the seat of Coffman's truck.

*Searching the car, they said they found a "large and unlawful" trove of weapons, including a loaded handgun, rifle, shotgun, several large-capacity ammunition feeding devices, hundreds of rounds of ammunition, a crossbow with bolts, several machetes, a stun gun and molotov cocktails.*
[...]
Handguns, crowbars, Tasers and tomahawk axes: Dozens of Capitol rioters wielded "deadly or dangerous" weapons, prosecutors say






elektra said:


> just a handful of people.


there are over 600 arrests & the FBI is still looking for a lot more.

Capitol Breach Cases



elektra said:


> And what about the facts, that Pelosi was warned there could be a need for security,



the sgt in arms for both chambers is responsible for security. why aren'tcha blaming turtleboy over in the senate?  they were invaded too...   a trump humping asswipe made a lotta noise after wondering where they were -  saying they need 'to start a new gov'ment.'  lol! _what a kidder.... right?_

Posts falsely cite Pelosi as responsible for security during Capitol insurrection​By BEATRICE DUPUYJanuary 20, 2021
Posts falsely cite Pelosi as responsible for security during Capitol insurrection




elektra said:


> then Trumps offer to provide the National Guard which was refused.



really? he did?   by who?  gotta link to that?  

Timeline of National Guard Deployment to Capitol​
By Robert Farley
Posted on January 13, 2021 | Updated on May 24, 2021
Timeline of National Guard Deployment to Capitol - FactCheck.org

AP FACT CHECK: Trump distorts record on National Guard in DC​By LOLITA C. BALDORJanuary 8, 2021
AP FACT CHECK: Trump distorts record on National Guard in DC

This is why the National Guard didn’t respond to the attack on the Capitol​Meghann Myers and Howard Altman

This is why the National Guard didn’t respond to the attack on the Capitol

DC Guard chief details Pentagon delays during Jan. 6 riot at Capitol​Walker calls restrictions on his ability to deploy his force ‘unusual’​Scores of District of Columbia National Guardsmen loaded on buses at the Washington Armory and were ready to deploy as pro-Trump rioters breached the Capitol on Jan. 6, but minutes turned into hours as they awaited permission from the Pentagon to move out.

Maj. Gen. William J. Walker, the commander of the D.C. National Guard, told lawmakers Wednesday that written instructions issued ahead of the insurrection from then-acting Defense Secretary Christopher Miller and then-Army Secretary Ryan McCarthy limited his ability to deploy his troops where, as a commander, he felt they were needed.

On Jan. 6, Walker and top officials from the U.S. Capitol Police and Metropolitan Police Department pleaded for permission to send the National Guard to help secure the Capitol during a phone call around 2:22 p.m. with defense officials. But Walker said he didn’t receive the go-ahead to send his troops to the Capitol until just after 5 p.m.

*Because the District of Columbia is not a state and thus does not have a governor, the president is the commander in chief of the D.C. National Guard. The chain of command runs down to the Defense secretary and the Army secretary.*
‘Unusual’ restrictions​McCarthy’s written instructions from Jan. 5 required Walker to seek specific permission to deploy a 40-member quick reaction team. McCarthy also required Walker to send him a “concept of operation” before that team could be used.

“Based on the Defense Department’s public timeline, once requested, it took the National Guard over three hours to arrive at the Capitol. Now remember, we were all watching this on CNN, and Fox and MSNBC, and it’s a riot,” the Ohio Republican said. “We need to know why the Pentagon took so long to deploy the National Guard.”
DC Guard chief details Pentagon delays during Jan. 6 riot at Capitol


*why did donny get rid of mark esper & installed an 'acting' secretary of defense, chris miller just a few days after the election when he was going to leave office? why did chris miller put out this memo on january 4th re: the NG?*



elektra said:


> In your nonfunctional brain, only the Democrats have a right to gather?



the 1st amendment in the constitution is for everyone.  even for nutters.  but the moment violence occurs then that is a violation.  what a stupid question. speaking of nutters, there is supposta be a protest in DC to free the 'political prisoners ' on sept 18; & i sure there will be quite a bit of ' (R)s ' there.  let's see if that one stay peaceful.



elektra said:


> There was much to hate about Trump, not a politician, not corrupt,



LOL!!!!! wait - what?  not corrupt?  soooooooooooooooo..... that fraudulent university,  wasn't?  or his 'foundation' that he used as a personal piggybank & was shut down for....

wait for it....

FRAUD  -  didn't really happen?

or when he tried to use eminent domain for personal gain when he tried to sue an vera coking  outa her home 'cause he wanted to bulldoze it & pave it over so his casino buddy's can park their limos closer to one of his now bankrupted casinos?




elektra said:


> know how to run a business



so many bankruptcies ... purely defunct & failed business' & hundreds of millions of dollars in loans coming due....




elektra said:


> Yes, you hated the low gas prices,



presidents don't dictate gas prices




elektra said:


> the food prices dropping.



lol...



elektra said:


> You hated the jobs he created



hmmmmm.... when obama came into office -  the unemployment rate was +/-10% because of W.'s incompetency; & when he left the rate dropped to +/- 5% despite having a (R) congress for 6 of the 8 yrs of his 2 terms.

donny -  managed to drop that rate to  only +/3.5% in nearly 4 years of his one & only term AND having both chambers of congress.



elektra said:


> You hated the fact that he had the best foreign policy since Reagan



he got along with the world's tyrants that's for sure.  but, he turned his back on our allies.  why did he go to saudi arabia as his fist oversees official visit as potus?





*^^^ & WTF was THAT ? ^^^*




elektra said:


> and you claim you are a republican, sure, just like Romney and Bush
> 
> I am Conservative,



i never said i was a (R).  i am an indy -  i said i am married to one but  have voted across the spectrum.  i'm pretty sure i've voted for more (R)s than you ever could a (D) or green party etc.  




elektra said:


> I vote republican



the party is dead.  you voted for the party of trump.


----------



## elektra (Sep 6, 2021)

playtime said:


> presidents don't dictate gas prices


The Department of Energy is a member of the Executive Branch of Government. Hence, the President is in charge.

Nothing a President does dictates the gas price? 

Killing pipelines? No effect? 
Killing leases on government property, no effect?
Treatys, Negotaitions, Agreements? Nothing a President has an effect.


You are very naive.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 6, 2021)

playtime said:


> you haven't seen real footage from the insurrection or you wouldn't say that.
> 
> or yer certifiable.
> 
> i'm thinking the latter, rather than the former.  unless of course all you watch is newsmax, oann & fox.


That's part of the problem.  I think there's a ton of video they haven't seen, because it's not provided to them in their universe.  And they're sure as hell not curious enough to find out on their own.

At least I *hope* that's it.  Because if they can say the things they're saying after seeing all the footage, then they are dangerously deluded and in denial.  That's more worrisome.


----------



## playtime (Sep 6, 2021)

elektra said:


> The Department of Energy is a member of the Executive Branch of Government. Hence, the President is in charge.
> 
> Nothing a President does dictates the gas price?
> 
> ...



you completely ignored everything else in my reply.  

huh ... 'magine that.
_
no worries, i understand.   _


----------



## elektra (Sep 6, 2021)

playtime said:


> you completely ignored everything else in my reply.
> 
> huh ... 'magine that.
> 
> _no worries, i understand.   _


ignored? you copied and pasted a huge amount of information from google. 

You did not add any analysis of what you posted. You simply searched google and posted. Now to refute google links takes a bit of time. Sorry if I was not actively replying instead of eating my dinner. 

But I gave you one reply, dispelling your myth, separating you rant into comments that could be debated, if you have the inclination.


----------



## playtime (Sep 6, 2021)

elektra said:


> ignored? you copied and pasted a huge amount of information from google.



i posted facts from credible sources.  i've yet to see anything from you.




elektra said:


> You did not add any analysis of what you posted.



i gave my opinions based on facts.  i've yet to see anything from you that shows otherwise.



elektra said:


> You simply searched google and posted.



um... that would be RE-search.  you know.... _as in facts._




elektra said:


> Now to refute google links takes a bit of time. Sorry if I was not actively replying instead of eating my dinner.



well, thing is -  you are hell bent on insisting the bloody attempted coup... wasn't.  that only a handful of protesters were involved.  i thought you were stating facts backed up with evidence.  where is it?  unless of course you are talking outa yer ass.

AND you claimed there were no weapons.  why?  you have nothing to prove otherwise.   i showed proof.



elektra said:


> But I gave you one reply, dispelling your myth, separating you rant into comments that could be debated, if you have the inclination.



debate me then.  show yer links that back up yer claims that you already 'knew' how it all went down at the capital.  oh & everything i said re: corrupt donny?

i can show you sources credible unbiased factual links if you think i made any of it up.

_... no worries.... i understand._


----------



## elektra (Sep 6, 2021)

playtime said:


> Handguns, crowbars, Tasers and tomahawk axes: Dozens of Capitol rioters wielded "deadly or dangerous" weapons, prosecutors say​BY CASSIDY MCDONALD
> MAY 27, 2021 / 2:05 PM / CBS NEWS
> [...]
> A small number of Capitol riot defendants — at least three charged in the federal criminal investigation — have been accused of carrying firearms. But guns weren't the only threat. According to court documents reviewed by CBS News, 39 defendants have been accused of wielding* "deadly or dangerous" weapons that weren't firearms, including Tasers, tomahawk axes, crowbars, flagpoles, a knife, an ice axe, a firecracker, a stun gun, baseball bats, fire extinguishers, a wooden club and chemical spray.*
> ...


Prosecutors say? That is the litmus test of guilt? Yet, they have yet to convict anybody at the Jan. 6th protest of insurrection?

but hey, if you are worried about an unarmed 70 year old man, there is really no hope for you

How about I quote your article, that you cherry picked.


> It is not clear how many may have carried firearms during the siege because the majority of riot defendants were not arrested the day of the attack, but rather, were tracked down at their homes or businesses weeks or months later.




Three defendants accused of carrying firearms, but not caught carrying firearms at the protest, not on video carrying firearms at the protest. Not arrested the day of the protest with weapons. I guess as long as people are accused than in your mind, that is as good as committing a crime.

I call that a great example American Marxism.


----------



## elektra (Sep 6, 2021)

playtime said:


> i posted facts from credible sources.  i've yet to see anything from you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have replied, and shown two of your opinions to be wrong, funny how, now, you choose to ignore those posts while claiming I am not responding to yours. 

You created a very garbled, long comment with many points, why would you not choose one point, and make one post, so that one can easily read and respond. I could say it is because you are an idiot madly searching google and copying and pasting to try to save your ass.


----------



## elektra (Sep 6, 2021)

playtime said:


> i said i married a real (R).  i am an indy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. You state Trump turned his back on our allies? Who?

2. What is wrong with going to Saudi Arabia? If that is problem we can all agree that Obama           going to Egypt was a huge foreign policy blunder.

3. Unemployment, "those jobs are never coming back, what will Trump do, wave a magic                 wand". Proving Obama did not know how to create jobs and had no intention in creating
    jobs. All the Employment gains during Obama's administration were either in government
    jobs or Republican states in the Oil Industry, despite Obama's fight against said oil jobs.

4. Trump's bankrupt companies, operating within the rules and regulations that politicians
    such as Biden and Obama as Senators wrote, voted on, or had the opportunity to change
    had they thought laws were unjust.

   That said, Trump comes to the office of the Presidency as a billionaire, running numerous
   Corporations.


----------



## elektra (Sep 6, 2021)

playtime said:


> i said i married a real (R).  i am an indy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5. Fraudulent, as easy as you say the University was fraudulent, I can say it is not.
    Eva Coking and eminent domain, Trump lost that court battle? Calling it fraud
    is disingenuous

6. Mark Esper, why fire Mark Esper when he publicly disagreed and preemptively disagreed             with the presidents decisions? Because you can not conduct and execute policy with a               subordinate who is fighting you politically.


----------



## elektra (Sep 6, 2021)

playtime said:


> i said i married a real (R).  i am an indy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7. Protesting and the Right to Assemble, you state as soon as there is violence that right is no 
    longer a right? So any BLM or ANTIFA member can disrupt a peaceful Conservative protest?
    The action of Democrats and Republican protests, dictate that we shall no longer have our
     rights?


----------



## elektra (Sep 6, 2021)

playtime said:


> i said i married a real (R).  i am an indy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15,

I addressed previously. Respond where appropriate.


----------



## elektra (Sep 6, 2021)

playtime said:


> you completely ignored everything else in my reply.
> 
> huh ... 'magine that.
> 
> _no worries, i understand.   _


I replied to everything, now I see you are completely ignoring the facts I presented. Imagine that, when confronted with facts you disappear. 

imagine that, ignoring all the responses to your posts. There you go people, when confronted with facts playtime quits playing


----------



## elektra (Sep 6, 2021)

playtime said:


> i posted facts from credible sources.  i've yet to see anything from you.


you posted a copy and paste from google searches, as we know google is an extreme democrat liberal political platform linking to the democrat's political allies, first, second, and third. It takes a lot of searching, careful choosing of terms, and sometimes very specific knowledge of websites to even come close to finding facts, with google.

google is as fake as it gets


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2021)

elektra said:


> Prosecutors say? That is the litmus test of guilt?



noooooo.....  a court trial determines that. 



elektra said:


> Yet, they have yet to convict anybody at the Jan. 6th protest of insurrection?



the wheels of justice move slowly sometimes.  but ticky tocky....

Capitol Breach Cases​Below is a list of defendants charged in federal court in the District of Columbia related to crimes committed at the U.S. Capitol in Washington, D.C, on Wednesday, Jan. 6, 2021.
Every case is being prosecuted by the U.S. Attorney’s Office for the District of Columbia. Following arrests, or surrender, defendants must appear before district court magistrate/judge where the arrest takes place, in accordance with the Federal Rules of Criminal Procedure.
Capitol Breach Cases

& didn't you hear?  ( of course not -  the pablum you watch & listen to won't tell you that) 

the first guilty pleas are happening now....  the feds always go after the low hanging fruit first -  those willing to take a plea deal go to the front of the line.

Capitol rioters enter 1st guilty pleas to assaulting police​By MICHAEL KUNZELMAN  August 6, 2021
Capitol rioters enter 1st guilty pleas to assaulting police




elektra said:


> but hey, if you are worried about an unarmed 70 year old man, there is really no hope for you



i'm worried about anybody who wants to stage a coup because their dear leader told them to. 




elektra said:


> How about I quote your article, that you cherry picked.



okey dokey ....


elektra said:


> Three defendants accused of carrying firearms, but not caught carrying firearms at the protest, not on video carrying firearms at the protest. Not arrested the day of the protest with weapons. I guess as long as people are accused than in your mind, that is as good as committing a crime.
> 
> I call that a great example American Marxism.



LOL!!!!  uh.... first of all THAT link was NOT about who had firearms on capital grounds.  THAT article showed the WEAPONS on capital grounds -  because you tried to peddle that firearms are the only thing considered a weapon.  

that is a lie.  & anyhoo, THAT article did state that one individual DID get caught with a gun...

*Police said in a criminal charging document that during the evening of January 6, as authorities were clearing the U.S. Capitol Visitor Center, 33-year-old Christopher Alberts was slow to respond to police orders. An officer noticed a bulge on his hip and Alberts attempted to flee, but was ultimately caught with a loaded handgun and a spare magazine, along with a gas mask, pocket knife, a packaged military meal and a first aid kit. Authorities said there was one round in the handgun's chamber. Alberts has pleaded not guilty.*


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2021)

elektra said:


> I have replied, and shown two of your opinions to be wrong,



no you did not.




elektra said:


> funny how, now, you choose to ignore those posts while claiming I am not responding to yours.



i ignore nothing.  care to respond to the corruption donny has stewed in over the years?  you know - what you ignored?




elektra said:


> You created a very garbled, long comment with many points, why would you not choose one point, and make one post, so that one can easily read and respond.



false.  i break up all the bullshit, so it can be addressed one by one.  




elektra said:


> I could say it is because you are an idiot madly searching google and copying and pasting to try to save your ass.



i post facts.  where are your links to refudiate them?

PLEASE...  by all means - go for it.  please tell me how the election was stolen.  how biden cheated.  

c'mon ... i want links.


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2021)

elektra said:


> 1. You state Trump turned his back on our allies? Who?



NATO.




elektra said:


> 2. What is wrong with going to Saudi Arabia? If that is problem we can all agree that Obama going to Egypt was a huge foreign policy blunder.



as his FIRST oversees visit?  & not to any member of NATO which has been the standard protocol for decades?   




elektra said:


> 3. Unemployment, "those jobs are never coming back, what will Trump do, wave a magic wand". Proving Obama did not know how to create jobs and had no intention in creating
> jobs.



LOL!



elektra said:


> All the Employment gains during Obama's administration were either in government
> jobs or Republican states in the Oil Industry, despite Obama's fight against said oil jobs.



JANUARY 14, 2015
Job shifts under Obama: Fewer government workers, more caregivers, servers and temps​BY DREW DESILVER
Job shifts under Obama: Fewer government workers, more caregivers and temps

why hasn't donny brought his cheap sweatshop made crap here to be manufactured?  



elektra said:


> 4. Trump's bankrupt companies, operating within the rules and regulations that politicians
> such as Biden and Obama as Senators wrote, voted on, or had the opportunity to change
> had they thought laws were unjust.



but but but.............  his freakin' casinos went belly up -  a biz'nez that is designed by default to WIN.




elektra said:


> That said, Trump comes to the office of the Presidency as a billionaire, running numerous
> Corporations.



you have NO clue how much he is actually worth -  because he has refused to show his taxes.  & he's got close to 1/2 a billion dollars in loans coming due.

hmmmm.... i wonder to whom.  <coughcoughdeutschebankcoughcough>

he was so bad with cash -  that in the 1990's wall street had to put him on an allowance.    something else i can prove.


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2021)

elektra said:


> 5. Fraudulent, as easy as you say the University was fraudulent, I can say it is not.



too late the courts decided it was based on ... you know....

evidence.




elektra said:


> Eva Coking



Vera Coking.  at least get her name right.



elektra said:


> and eminent domain, Trump lost that court battle?



he sure did.




elektra said:


> Calling it fraud
> is disingenuous



that's nice -  i didn't call it fraud.  did you play hookey the day they taught reading comp?

i said CORRUPT.  as in an example of him being CORRUPT.  you used that word when describing how he wasn't CORRUPT.  i gave you 3 examples how he was.

his  court decided fraudulent university.

his foundation closed down because he stole from it.   (btw, he pleaded 'guilty' to 19 charges in that case)

& him trying to use eminent domain for personal gain.  



elektra said:


> 6. Mark Esper, why fire Mark Esper when he publicly disagreed and preemptively disagreed             with the presidents decisions?



3 days after the election ... 2 months b4 he was to leave office.  the sec of the dept of defense.... & installed an 'acting' secretary.  do you know why he was only 'acting'?  because he would not have been confirmed.

way to destabilize out security.




elektra said:


> Because you can not conduct and execute policy with a               subordinate who is fighting you politically.



there was no more 'policy' ...  he was on his way out the door.

that is if you think he actually lost & was going to leave with dignity.

lol ....


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2021)

elektra said:


> 7. Protesting and the Right to Assemble, you state as soon as there is violence that right is no
> longer a right? So any BLM or ANTIFA member can disrupt a peaceful Conservative protest?



nope.  see?  i said even nutters have that right.  there's that lack of comprehension you got going on again.  

btw -  over 10K arrests from the BLM protests have occurred across the nation.  how 'bout that, 'eh?



elektra said:


> The action of Democrats and Republican protests, dictate that we shall no longer have our
> rights?



smh.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 7, 2021)

_'An Open Letter To: The House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Insurrection'_​

I usually just ignore any reference to the _'House Committee to Investigate the January 6th 'Insurrection''_ as much as I can - giving them the attention / recognition they 'deserve'. Here, however, are some thoughts:

1.  Such a committee is a waste of time and not needed.  

1st, as we all know, it is a bunch of expensive political bullshit theater.  Pelosi is trying to re-write history / replace the existing findings from the bi-partisan committee that already investigated the 1/6 event, the findings that roasted the Capitol Police, the Sergeants-at -Arms for the House and Senate (who are now gone), Pelosi, the DC Mayor, and pinned partial blame on the proven criminal FBI . 

2ndly, everyone knows Pelosi and Democrats failed to give ownership of what happened on 1/6 to Trump, failed to Impeach Trump (a 2nd time) for it, and they are still desperate to pin it on him, to paint him as being as dangerous to the nation as they have proven themselves to be to hurt any slight chance he may return in 2024.  

3rdly, as we all know, politicians are paid to be the elected politicians they are but are paid additional sums for every committee of which they are members. The more BS committees they make up the more money they get from us. (And YES, the Democrats who were members of the committee whose sole reason for existing was to pay for the silence of the victims of Democrat Politician sexual misconduct  using tax dollars to do so WERE paid for being on that committee).

Additionally, this was 7 months ago, it has been investigated, the findings released, and those involved are in the midst of being punished.  There are other, more serious, pressing matters that need to be investigated, such as:

- Biden's complete and utter failure to withdraw from Afghanistan, leaving hundreds of Americans behind despite promising Americans and allies he would not. 









						Americans Trapped: Biden Admin Refuses to Allow Private Evacuation Planes to Leave Afghanistan
					

American groups attempting to rescue U.S. citizens, SIVs and green card holders left behind in Afghanistan claim the U.S. State Department, not the Taliban, is preventing them from taking off....




					pjmedia.com
				












						Biden's National Security Advisor Refuses to Call the Taliban an Enemy of the U.S.
					

The Taliban jihadis will laugh at the prospect of receiving such largesse from an entity they consider their enemy, but it wouldn’t be the first time.




					pjmedia.com
				












						Woke Gen. Milley Takes a Victory Lap Over Afghanistan Disaster
					

The military will not learn the actual primary lesson of the Afghan debacle: that strategic planning should take precedence over woke social engineering.




					pjmedia.com
				




- The fact that Fauci has been caught in another Lie, one of many constant lies and flip-flops...









						Rand Paul says new Wuhan documents show Fauci lied
					

Sen. Rand Paul says newly public documents on U.S. funding of coronavirus research in Wuhan, China, show that NIAID head Dr. Anthony Fauci lied during his previous testimony to Conrgess.




					www.foxnews.com
				




etc...


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2021)

almost forgot all the corruption that donny is under investigation re: bank & insurance FRAUD!!!!!  

first his 'empire' .... then his CEO .... then other trump org insiders going in front of a grand jury in recent days ....

then his spawn ...then him.


----------



## elektra (Sep 7, 2021)

playtime said:


> nope.  see?  i said even nutters have that right.  there's that lack of comprehension you got going on again.





> the 1st amendment in the constitution is for everyone.  even for nutters.  but the moment violence occurs then that is a violation


again, you claim as soon as there is a violation, we no longer have the right to assemble? To speak?? And democrat can disrupt a nice peaceful protest by conservatives, by simply showing up and doing something violent. 

You are awfully vague, I guess that way it can mean anything you want depending on one responds?


----------



## ThisIsMe (Sep 7, 2021)

BertramN said:


> An Open Letter To: The House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Insurrection
> 
> Despite the 2022 Mid-term Elections being over one year away, time is actually growing quite short for Nancy Pelosi’s select committee investigating the January 6th insurrection.
> 
> ...





> We fight like hell. And if you don't fight like hell, you're not going to have a country anymore" “And after this, we're going to walk down, and I'll be there with you” [1]



Huh...so, we can take selected segments of out of context and random snippets of speech, and line them up in a desired order to form a narrative that we want to?

Okie then:

Nancy Pelosi said this once:

"I plan" "to take" "my gavel" "and attack" "Donald J Trump"

Or..

Chuck schumer:

"I like cats" "in my soup" "and spicy chicken wings" "up my" "nose"

Wow, who knew Pelosi wanted to do violence to a, then sitting" president....and Schumer? He's got some issues i tell you!


----------



## elektra (Sep 7, 2021)

playtime said:


> NATO.
> as his FIRST oversees visit?  & not to any member of NATO which has been the standard protocol for decades?


You really are an idiot, the litmus test is where a president goes first? 

Trump turned his back on NATO by not visiting them first? Trump turned his back on our allies by not visiting NATO. 

You really are that stupid? You cant state anything wrong with Trump and then back it up with innuendo let alone fact.


----------



## elektra (Sep 7, 2021)

playtime said:


> i post facts.  where are your links to refudiate them?
> 
> PLEASE...  by all means - go for it.  please tell me how the election was stolen.  how biden cheated.
> 
> c'mon ... i want links.


you are a moron that does not know your ass from a hole in the ground.

When challenged to the points you assert accusing Trump, you can not even respond with anything other than gibberish.

You linked nothing? Now you want links. You did not link everything?

Google is not a source. Google has become nothing more than propaganda for the democrats.

if all you got is a link, google, you dont know what you are talking about. a monkey can do a google search


----------



## playtime (Sep 11, 2021)

elektra said:


> again, you claim as soon as there is a violation, we no longer have the right to assemble?



no i did not.   to PEACEFULLY assemble.  once violence occurs, then that right has ceased on its own & arrests can legally be made.  do try to actually read the words & not imagine what you see on the screen.



elektra said:


> To speak?? And democrat can disrupt a nice peaceful protest by conservatives, by simply showing up and doing something violent.



lol ...  if any '  (D)  '  did that ... then the ' (D) ' should be arrested.  see?  easy peasy.  



elektra said:


> You are awfully vague, I guess that way it can mean anything you want depending on one responds?



no.  you are twisting to try to make some sort of point ... i'm not sure what that is other to show your sucky debating skills.


----------



## playtime (Sep 11, 2021)

elektra said:


> You really are an idiot, the litmus test is where a president goes first?



an actual effective leader of the 'free world' ... does. 



elektra said:


> Trump turned his back on NATO by not visiting them first? Trump turned his back on our allies by not visiting NATO.



NATO is an alliance against dictating fascist &/or terroristic nations.

saudi arabia is not a member of NATO for very good reasons.  

btw ... 15 of the 19 animals that slammed into our nation on 9/11 were saudiis.  maybe THAT would be a good enough reason, 'eh?  




elektra said:


> You really are that stupid? You cant state anything wrong with Trump and then back it up with innuendo let alone fact.



lol...  does yer back hurt from all that ankle grabbing you do for donny?


----------



## playtime (Sep 11, 2021)

elektra said:


> ou are a moron that does not know your ass from a hole in the ground.



uh-huh.



elektra said:


> When challenged to the points you assert accusing Trump, you can not even respond with anything other than gibberish.



false.



elektra said:


> You linked nothing?



that's right -  you haven't linked a fucking thing to back up what you deem as 'fact' but is only opinion.  opinions don't hold any water in a debate, unless they have credible proof from unbiased sites.



elektra said:


> Now you want links. You did not link everything?



i linked many things & asked if you wanted more for the FACTS i stated re: donny's corruption.  you never replied, sooooooo.....



elektra said:


> Google is not a source.



you're right -  google is not a 'source'.  it's a search engine.  so is bing, yahoo, & duck duck go - ALL of which i use.  but any links i SOURCE 
( learn the distinction) ALL come from unbiased sites that are accepted on a university research level.  <pssssst>  wiki isn't one of them, unless it's general knowledge & not to use as a fact based entity.... why?  because it can be manipulated & no university would accept it as valid.




elektra said:


> Google has become nothing more than propaganda for the democrats.



blah blah blah ...  hopefully i don't have to tell you YET AGAIN -  using the term 'democrats' means nothing since i am not one.



elektra said:


> if all you got is a link, google, you dont know what you are talking about. a monkey can do a google search



LOL!!!!  you are losing this so badly....  'google' has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## playtime (Sep 11, 2021)

so elektra ...

you failed to answer a question i posed a few posts back:

do you think donny actually won the 2020 presidential election?

that's a simple YES or NO answer.


----------



## playtime (Sep 11, 2021)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Monday, August 9, 2021
Fifth Superseding Indictment Unsealed in Oath Keeper Conspiracy Case Related to Jan. 6 Capitol Breach​Two Additional Conspirators Identified, Charges Added in Eighteen-Defendant Conspiracy Case​One Florida man and one Georgia man were indicted last week for crimes related to the breach of the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6, which disrupted a joint session of the U.S. Congress that was in the process of ascertaining and counting the electoral votes related to the presidential election. The indictment further charges co-defendants with additional federal offenses.
David Moerschel, 43, of Tampa, Florida, and Brian Ulrich, 43, of Guyton, Georgia, are charged with federal offenses that include conspiracy, obstruction of an official proceeding and aiding and abetting, and entering or remaining in a restricted building or grounds. Moerschel is additionally charged with destruction of government property and aiding and abetting. Ulrich and Moerschel are the latest of 18 defendants to be charged in this case.
As alleged in the indictment, the defendants agreed to plan and participate in an operation to interfere with the certification of the electoral college vote by coordinating in advance with others, using websites and social media to recruit participants, and traveling to Washington, D.C., with paramilitary gear and supplies including firearms, tactical vests with plates, helmets and radio equipment.
According to the indictment, Moerschel attended planning meetings prior to Jan. 6, including a GoToMeeting titled “florida dc op planning chat” on Dec. 31, 2020, and “dc planning call” on Jan. 3. As alleged, he joined an invitation-only encrypted Signal group message titled “OK FL DC OP Jan 6” which Moerschel, co-defendants and leaders of the conspiracy used to communicate with one another and coordinate activity. On Jan. 4, co-defendant Kelly Meggs wrote in the chat: “Rally 3 pm if possible and need location DM but only those who will caravan.” On the same day, co-defendant Jessica Watkins wrote in the chat: “Where can we drop off weapons to the QRF team? I’d like to have the weapons secured prior to the Op tomorrow.”
Similarly, Ulrich was in communication with other defendants at least as early as Dec. 31, 2020, when he joined an invitation-only Signal group message titled “DC OP: Jan 6 21.” Ulrich messaged the chat: “The more patriots the merrier ‘gonna be wild” and “Someone can tell me if I’m crazy but I’m planning on having a backpack for regular use and then a separate backpack with my ammo load out with some basics that I can [just] switch to is shit truly the fan blades…” He added, “I will be the guy running around with the budget AR.” On Jan. 1, Ulrich messaged co-defendant Joshua James on Signal and asked, “Hey we told to bring guns and maybe stage them in VA?? But you are showing hotels in DC for Alabama. Are we bring[ing] guns or no[.] If so how will that work?” James responded, “[We’re] working on a Farm location[.] Some are bringing long rifles some sidearms…I’m bringing sidearm.” Ulrich traveled to Washington on Jan. 4 and stayed at the Mayflower Hotel.
[...]
Fifth Superseding Indictment Unsealed in Oath Keeper Conspiracy Case Related to Jan. 6 Capitol Breach


​


----------



## playtime (Sep 23, 2021)

Trump CFO’s lawyer says he suspects more indictments on way​By MICHAEL R. SISAKSeptember 20, 2021
Trump CFO's lawyer says he suspects more indictments on way

just thought i'd drop that little nugget to bump the thread.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 23, 2021)

BertramN said:


> An Open Letter To: The House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Insurrection
> 
> Despite the 2022 Mid-term Elections being over one year away, time is actually growing quite short for Nancy Pelosi’s select committee investigating the January 6th insurrection.
> 
> ...


House sellect committee = Hand Picked Lying Democrats


----------



## playtime (Sep 23, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> House sellect committee = Hand Picked Lying Democrats



Committee investigating Jan. 6 Capitol invasion will go ‘straight to subpoenas’ if needed, Rep. Schiff says​PUBLISHED TUE, SEP 21 20213:05 PM EDTUPDATED TUE, SEP 21 20215:30 PM EDT
Committee investigating Jan. 6 Capitol invasion will go 'straight to subpoenas' if needed, Rep. Schiff says

*tick tock leonard.....*


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 23, 2021)

playtime said:


> Committee investigating Jan. 6 Capitol invasion will go ‘straight to subpoenas’ if needed, Rep. Schiff says​PUBLISHED TUE, SEP 21 20213:05 PM EDTUPDATED TUE, SEP 21 20215:30 PM EDT
> Committee investigating Jan. 6 Capitol invasion will go 'straight to subpoenas' if needed, Rep. Schiff says
> 
> *tick tock leonard.....*


So what are you trying to prove?
That Trump ordered all of those people individually to go the the Capital unarmed and take out Congress....like Maxine Waters threatened to take out Trump?

Who tries to take over a government violently without one single gun?

Nobody.


----------



## playtime (Sep 24, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> So what are you trying to prove?
> That Trump ordered all of those people individually to go the the Capital unarmed and take out Congress....like Maxine Waters threatened to take out Trump?



trump didn't hafta 'order' anybody.  they were willing to do whatever he wanted them to do.  how many shot their load when they thought he was gonna ' walk to the capital with them '

unfortenetly for his duped pawns -  donny flat out lied, cause he's a coward & decided to go back to the WH & watch it unfold on TV.  probably shoving a few big macs down his gullet as well.

oh & they sure as hell weren't unarmed, lenny.  you lie just as well as donny.




mudwhistle said:


> Who tries to take over a government violently without one single gun?
> 
> Nobody.



lol ... ' unarmed' dose not mean ungunned.  nor does a 'weapon' mean exclusively a firearm.  but that matters not lenny -  since all kindsa weapons were discovered on capital grounds INCLUDING firarms.

Prosecutors have charged a fourth Capitol riot defendant with a firearms violation​BY CASSIDY MCDONALD
Prosecutors have charged a fourth Capitol riot defendant with a firearms violation
JUNE 17, 2021 / 4:47 PM / CBS NEWS


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 24, 2021)

playtime said:


> trump didn't hafta 'order' anybody.  they were willing to do whatever he wanted them to do.  how many shot their load when they thought he was gonna ' walk to the capital with them '
> 
> unfortenetly for his duped pawns -  donny flat out lied, cause he's a coward & decided to go back to the WH & watch it unfold on TV.  probably shoving a few big macs down his gullet as well.
> 
> ...


You're full of crap. Trump never said he would, nor had any intention of walking to the Capital. Even before COVID that would have been a no-no.


----------



## playtime (Sep 24, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> You're full of crap. Trump never said he would, nor had any intention of walking to the Capital. Even before COVID that would have been a no-no.



<ahem>


you're welcome for being shown -  just like donny - how BAD a liar you can be.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 24, 2021)

playtime said:


> <ahem>
> 
> 
> you're welcome for being shown -  just like donny - how BAD a liar you can be.


I think it's clear that he wanted to be with them in spirit.
We both know in retrospect that it wouldn't be a good idea for him to go down there in person...especially with crazy FBI agents running around starting fights with people. Especially with all of those insane Grandparents running around fomenting insurrection.
Maybe you need to use a little common-sense here.

BTW,  can you explain Biden's lie today that a border patrol agent whipped a Haitian?
You parse words with Trump...double-checking every syllable....but never question one single bold-faced lie by Xiden.


----------



## playtime (Sep 24, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> With them in spirit.
> Be we both know it wouldn't be a good idea for him to go down there in person...especially with crazy FBI agents running around starting fights with people.
> Maybe you need to use a little common-sense here.



oh good god, lenny -  i can tell even you know that 'explanation' is a fail.

a big fat orange

*FAIL*

just like yer chosen one.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 24, 2021)

playtime said:


> oh good god, lenny -  i can tell even you know that 'explanation' is a fail.
> 
> a big fat orange
> 
> ...


Check out the edited version.


----------



## playtime (Sep 24, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Check out the edited version.



*he lied...*

that's the edited version.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 24, 2021)

playtime said:


> *he lied...*
> 
> that's the edited version.


Depends on how you wanted to take it. I'm sure the Secret Service changed his mind on walking down there.
You can always assume the worst....like you always do.
Course....when Biden lies and people die...well that's acceptable.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 24, 2021)

Idalia Ravenwood said:


> all they did was take selfies and 'steal' a podium.



Wow.  The revisionist history has gotten really retarded.  That's a powerful delusion you have!

The rioters were screaming, "Hang Mike Pence!" and threatened to shoot Nancy Pelosi.

They smashed windows and doors, bear maced the police, attacked the police with their flag poles and with fire extinguishers.  *They even managed to trample one of their fellow rioters to death!*










						Videos Show How Rioter Was Trampled in Stampede at Capitol (Published 2021)
					

Rosanne Boyland died after losing consciousness in the crush of a pro-Trump mob as it surged against the police. Here’s how it happened.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Lesh (Sep 24, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> So what are you trying to prove?
> That Trump ordered all of those people individually to go the the Capital unarmed and take out Congress....like Maxine Waters threatened to take out Trump?
> 
> Who tries to take over a government violently without one single gun?
> ...


Did you not see cops being crushed in doorways by that mob?

Fire extinguishers bounced off cops heads?

Cops being dragged INTO that mob and pummeled and stabbed with flagstaff bearing of all things… American flags?

Windows and doors being smashed open

Chemical sprays being used on cops 

Cops being assaulted in every manner possible

Insurrectionists chanting that they wanted to “Hang Mike Pence”

Insurrectionists chanting “Nancyyyyy”


Did you folks miss all that?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 24, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Did you not see cops being crushed in doorways by that mob?
> 
> Fire extinguishers bounced off cops heads?
> 
> ...


Sorry....I didn't see any of that....and neither did you.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 24, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Sorry....I didn't see any of that....and neither did you.


Then you had your fucking eyes closed


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 24, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Then you had your fucking eyes closed


I watched the live coverage on CSPAN and there was none of that going on.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 24, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Then you had your fucking eyes closed


Pretty amazing, huh?  

They haven't been shown this stuff in their universe.  They don't know what happened.

They're not kidding.  They don't know.  And if you showed them the fucking videos, they would say they were fake.

There is no dealing with people like this.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 24, 2021)

Idalia Ravenwood said:


> Ah, yes, the "insurrection" in which the security let a group of completely unarmed people in with no resistance whatsoever, and all they did was take selfies and 'steal' a podium. If that's an insurrection, it's the most flaccid one in world history.


What a fucked up liar you are. We have the videos of many of the Capital Police being beaten and assaulted. Everyone that went into the Capital should get five years, no parole, and then is they committed further crimes, they should get the maximum for those, sentences consecutive.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Sep 24, 2021)

Oddball said:


> There was no "insurrection", you pearl clutching clown.


Oh baldee, have I hurt your penie, weenie feelings?
If so, suck it.
And before you ask, it will not make your weenie and bigger.
*in·sur·rec·tion*
/ˌinsəˈrekSH(ə)n/

noun
*a violent uprising against an authority or government.*
_"the insurrection was savagely put down"
.,.,.

: *a usually violent attempt to take control of a government*
He led an armed insurrection [=rebellion, uprising] against the elected government._

*Full Definition of insurrection*
_: *an act or instance of revolting against civil authority or an established government*_
Insurrection | Definition of Insurrection by Merriam-Webster

*Oddball *seems to have a reading comprehension problem or just a very low IQ?
-


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 25, 2021)

watchingfromafar said:


> Oh baldee, have I hurt your penie, weenie feelings?
> If so, suck it.
> And before you ask, it will not make your weenie and bigger.
> *in·sur·rec·tion*
> ...


I guess every time Maxine Waters or Al Sharpton stages a riot we can call it an insurrection now.
But the ironic thing is that there was an insurrection and the Democrats did one against Trump....with the help of a few Republicans.


----------



## playtime (Sep 25, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Depends on how you wanted to take it. I'm sure the Secret Service changed his mind on walking down there.



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  he was pumping his pawns up for weeks -  telling them to come to DC cause it was 'gonna be wild!'  he knew what he was doing & he also knew he had no intentions to go with them -  cause he's a lying coward.  instead he went back to the WH to watch it all on TV ...  there WILL be testimony to that fact.  why did he wait HOURS  to tell them they were 'special & loved'  & 'to go home'?   'cause he was enjoying the show & the power to get his basket dwellers to do his bidding.

btw - his SS didn't talk him outa walking to  st john's church for that pathetic photo op;   but sure.  you go with your reply.  




mudwhistle said:


> You can always assume the worst....like you always do.



i've seen donny in action for over 40 years ... i know exactly why he did what he did.



mudwhistle said:


> Course....when Biden lies and people die...well that's acceptable.


----------



## playtime (Sep 25, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> I watched the live coverage on CSPAN and there was none of that going on.



bullshit.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=capitol+riot+live+coverage+

^^^  take yer pick, lenny.  any number of those videos show exactly what lesh said went on.    are you saying they were all crisis actors?  are you saying the cops that testified what went down were lying?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 25, 2021)

playtime said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  he was pumping his pawns up for weeks -  telling them to come to DC cause it was 'gonna be wild!'  he knew what he was doing & he also knew he had no intentions to go with them -  cause he's a lying coward.  instead he went back to the WH to watch it all on TV ...  there WILL be testimony to that fact.  why did he wait HOURS  to tell them they were 'special & loved'  & 'to go home'?   'cause he was enjoying the show & the power to get his basket dwellers to do his bidding.
> 
> btw - his SS didn't talk him outa walking to  st john's church for that pathetic photo op;   but sure.  you go with your reply.
> 
> ...


Yeah.....you're privy to all of Trump's secrets...personally. 
Dude....get over yourself.


----------



## playtime (Sep 25, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Yeah.....you're privy to all of Trump's secrets...personally.



i never claimed that.   but what i've seen, read, & heard  PUBICLY since the 80s is all one needs to know what a vile unhinged creature he is & has always been.




mudwhistle said:


> Dude....get over yourself.



you don't really have much of a defense goin' on there, lenny.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 25, 2021)

playtime said:


> bullshit.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=capitol+riot+live+coverage+
> 
> ^^^  take yer pick, lenny.  any number of those videos show exactly what lesh said went on.    are you saying they were all crisis actors?  are you saying the cops that testified what went down were lying?


Well....reality seems to be a problem where you are concerned.
I watched CSPAN's coverage.....and there was no indication that much of anything was going on at the Capital. CNN only showed Trump supporters peacefully filing thru roped off areas like tourists.
Only later did our corrupt media create this footage you seem to think wasn't staged, and there never was any physical evidence of.
There were no pictures of the aftermath (damage) of this so-called insurrection....only the false-flag operation that Pelosi staged with the help of ANTIFA, BLM, the FBI, and the CIA. If there were any I guarantee they would have been splashed all over the news for months.....yet you never saw any of it. The whole area was sealed off to prevent discovery. For several months Pelosi put up Constantine Wire and a wall surrounding the scene of the crime preventing us from seeing what actually happened.

Do you actually think you can trust a government that is caught lying about mounted border agents supposedly whipping Haitian immigrants. Even after the photographer who took the pics they used to make this false claim said nothing of the sort happened, the president himself continued the lie yesterday and probably will keep lying about it till he can find another fake story to push down our throats.
The utter stupidity of cocksuckers like you that keep believing these charlatans. It's simply breathtaking. Nothing they say can be trusted anymore, yet you do....and will continue to do so.









						Biden vows to punish Border Patrol agents for 'whipping Haitians' hoax
					

Looking at the




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## playtime (Sep 25, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Well....reality seems to be a problem where you are concerned.
> I watched CSPAN's coverage.....and there was no indication that much of anything was going on at the Capital. CNN only showed Trump supporters peacefully filing thru roped off areas like tourists.
> Only later did our corrupt media create this footage you seem to think wasn't staged, and there never was any physical evidence of.
> There were no pictures of the aftermath (damage) of this so-called insurrection....only the false-flag operation that Pelosi staged with the help of ANTIFA, BLM, the FBI, and the CIA. If there were any I guarantee they would have been splashed all over the news for months.....yet you never saw any of it. The whole area was sealed off to prevent discovery. For several months Pelosi put up Constantine Wire and a wall surrounding the scene of the crime preventing us from seeing what actually happened.
> ...



okey dokey lenny ...  now i get it.... 

you're fucking nuts.  

vandalism capital riot - Google Search

Capitol Violence | Federal Bureau of Investigation


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 25, 2021)

playtime said:


> okey dokey lenny ...  now i get it....
> 
> you're fucking nuts.
> 
> ...


The FBI is corrupt.
You're a fool if you believe anything they publish.
After all, Hillary's campaign created the Russian Collusion hoax, and the FBI carried it out.
How can you be so ignorant to believe anything they say after that?
There is still unknown numbers of witnesses still in jail waiting trial on no charges 9 months after the fake insurrection.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Sep 25, 2021)

playtime said:


> i never claimed that.   but what i've seen, read, & heard  PUBICLY since the 80s is all one needs to know what a vile unhinged creature he is & has always been.
> you don't really have much of a defense goin' on there, lenny.


I copied your lava lamp.
Hope you don't mind
-


----------



## Idalia Ravenwood (Sep 25, 2021)

Old Rocks said:


> What a fucked up liar you are. We have the videos of many of the Capital Police being beaten and assaulted. Everyone that went into the Capital should get five years, no parole, and then is they committed further crimes, they should get the maximum for those, sentences consecutive.


I already replied to every moment in the video, bit by bit. All they carried was blunt objects, and the coproaches did barely anything to stop them, despite usually salivating over the idea of gunning someone down in cold blood. Obvious false flag.


----------



## Idalia Ravenwood (Sep 25, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Wow.  The revisionist history has gotten really retarded.  That's a powerful delusion you have!
> 
> The rioters were screaming, "Hang Mike Pence!" and threatened to shoot Nancy Pelosi.
> 
> ...


And yet the coproaches never used lethal force, and the rioters never used anything but blunt objects. Obvious false flag is obvious.

Oh, and the most heavily armed and armored "rioters" were pointing everyone to alternative entrances without actually taking part. You'd think the Government would have figured out how to make their plants less apparent.


----------



## playtime (Sep 26, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> The FBI is corrupt.



those that were from 'trumplandia' certainly were.

​


mudwhistle said:


> You're a fool if you believe anything they publish.



lol ... & you're a fool for not believing anything.




mudwhistle said:


> After all, Hillary's campaign created the Russian Collusion hoax, and the FBI carried it out.



no, she didn't.  & no they didn't.




mudwhistle said:


> How can you be so ignorant to believe anything they say after that?



smh.



mudwhistle said:


> There is still unknown numbers of witnesses still in jail waiting trial on no charges 9 months after the fake insurrection.



lol ... & now for the facts:

VERIFY
No, there are not 'hundreds' of Capitol riot defendants in DC jail​More than 600 people have been arrested in connection with January 6, less than 40 remain behind bars
No, there are not 'hundreds' of Capitol riot defendants in DC jail


----------



## playtime (Sep 26, 2021)

watchingfromafar said:


> I copied your lava lamp.
> Hope you don't mind
> -



not at all.  it's the 1st 'siggy' that i have kept for a while.  i can't seem to wanna change it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 26, 2021)

playtime said:


> those that were from 'trumplandia' certainly were.
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


Sorry, but it's part of the official record now. 
Hillary's campaign hatched the fake Russian Collusion plot and she used the FBI and the media to carry it out to conclusion.

They admitted that they arrested 535 suspects in the investigation of the Capital riot....yet nobody can verify how many of them are still being held prisoner. Many of them have been brutally beaten and tortured. 

Members of congress attempted to see them and witness their condition but were accused of trespassing by corrupt jailers. There constitutional rights have been abused by the US Government. 

This is all fact...no matter what you say.


----------



## playtime (Sep 26, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Sorry, but it's part of the official record now.



only in yer cray cray mind, lenny.  well.... yours.... & your ilks'.



mudwhistle said:


> Hillary's campaign hatched the fake Russian Collusion plot and she used the FBI and the media to carry it out to conclusion.



ummmm....  nyet.



mudwhistle said:


> They admitted that they arrested 535 suspects in the investigation of the Capital riot....yet nobody can verify how many of them are still being held prisoner.



wrong.



mudwhistle said:


> Many of them have been brutally beaten and tortured.



nope.



mudwhistle said:


> Members of congress attempted to see them and witness their condition but were accused of trespassing by corrupt jailers. There constitutional rights have been abused by the US Government.



the trials are just starting to get underway.

do you think the cops who testified & shown on C SPAN lied?  

some 140 police were injured that day.  4 committed suicide due to PTSD.  that's a fact, lenny.  no matter how you slice it & dice it.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Sep 26, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> _Sorry, but it's part of the official record now.
> Hillary's campaign hatched the fake Russian Collusion plot and she used the FBI and the media to carry it out to conclusion._


All I want to know is whether the Russians are paying you in rubles or dollars?

You be a commie perhaps

-


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 26, 2021)

watchingfromafar said:


> All I want to know is whether the Russians are paying you in rubles or dollars?
> 
> You be a commie perhaps
> 
> -


Far from it. It would have made it difficult for me to get my TS-SCI back in the 80s when I was in the Army. 
Course a president usually gets a waiver if he's a commie like Obama is....or if he's associated with groups that foment the overthrow of the US Government...like Obama, Biden, and Hillary.....as well as most of the Democrats in Washington.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 26, 2021)

Idalia Ravenwood said:


> And yet the coproaches never used lethal force, and the rioters never used anything but blunt objects. Obvious false flag is obvious.
> 
> Oh, and the most heavily armed and armored "rioters" were pointing everyone to alternative entrances without actually taking part. You'd think the Government would have figured out how to make their plants less apparent.


Wow.  You actually doubled downs on the retardation!

"False flag".


----------



## Idalia Ravenwood (Sep 26, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Wow.  You actually doubled downs on the retardation!
> 
> "False flag".


Oh look, no actual argument, just pretending to find the idea of a false flag is somehow unfathomable. Let's just ignore the fact that Governments use them on a regular basis. You know, like how the US Government considered blowing up their own equipment and blaming Cuba, or how the video for the Borderline shooting showed it was a false flag by not at all matching the media description and showing people in the background not caring that there was supposedly an active shooter. 

'Bruh, the Government would never lie to us.' is the absolute weakest argument anyone could use.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 26, 2021)

Oddball said:


> tl;dr
> 
> There was no "insurrection", you pearl clutching clown.


 Building trashed. People died.  People trying to stop democracy but there  was no  insurrection????  Are you mad? 

Why are you playing down the most historical event in American history in modern times?  why would you call yourself a patriot and support and protect an idiot like trump? 
 You're the type of racist ignorant dickhead what made America the divided racist country it is.  You hate America if you supported that. You're nothing.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Building trashed. People died.  People trying to stop democracy but there  was no  insurrection????  Are you mad?
> 
> Why are you playing down the most historical event in American history in modern times?  why would you call yourself a patriot and support and protect an idiot like trump?
> You're the type of racist ignorant dickhead what made America the divided racist country it is.  You hate America if you supported that. You're nothing.


Building wasn't trashed....Except for the one non-violent protester murdered, the only people who perished were from medical conditions.

Name the protester criminally charged with insurrection, you fucking hysterical crackpot....Name just one.

One....The list begins now...

















































































??


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 27, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Building wasn't trashed....Except for the one non-violent protester murdered, the only people who perished were from medical conditions.
> 
> Name the protester criminally charged with insurrection, you fucking hysterical crackpot....Name just one.
> 
> ...


Sorry comrade.  There's hundreds been charged and you lot embarrassed America like a third world dictatorship. 
Dickheads like you should not be allowed to comment on such things.  You don't understand. You're a fool.


----------



## playtime (Sep 29, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Far from it. It would have made it difficult for me to get my TS-SCI back in the 80s when I was in the Army.
> Course a president usually gets a waiver if he's a commie like Obama is....or if he's associated with groups that foment the overthrow of the US Government...like Obama, Biden, and Hillary.....as well as most of the Democrats in Washington.



' STDs were my vietnam '  ~  donald J trump


----------



## playtime (Sep 29, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Building wasn't trashed.


























& there were reports that donny's flying monkeys literally threw their shit on the walls.


----------



## playtime (Sep 29, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Except for the one non-violent protester murdered,



she was killed because she was part of a violent mob trying to smash their way into the speaker's lobby.




sooooooooooooooo..................  then by yer logic- the trump humper that got trampled on was 'murdered too' .... right?  murdered by her fellow MAGATs....
_
right?_


----------



## playtime (Sep 29, 2021)

Oddball said:


> the only people who perished were from medical conditions.



Four officers who responded to Capitol riot have died by suicide​More than 100 D.C. and Capitol police officers were injured defending the Capitol on Jan. 6.
Four officers who responded to Capitol riot have died by suicide


----------



## g5000 (Sep 29, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Far from it. It would have made it difficult for me to get my TS-SCI back in the 80s when I was in the Army.
> Course a president usually gets a waiver if he's a commie like Obama is....or if he's associated with groups that foment the overthrow of the US Government...like Obama, Biden, and Hillary.....as well as most of the Democrats in Washington.


Stop.  You're making my bone spurs act up.


----------



## Dana7360 (Sep 29, 2021)

playtime said:


> stop watching hannity; it's rotting yer brain.   you know the pundit -  the slimy dude that got a cease & desist order from seth rich's family for fake news about his death?
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> ...




Is there any video of trump honoring any of the service members who died while trump was president?

I don't recall trump ever doing anything like this while he was president.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Sep 29, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Why are you playing down the most historical event in American history in modern times? why would you call yourself a patriot and support and protect an idiot like trump?
> You're the type of racist ignorant dickhead what made America the divided racist country it is. You hate America if you supported that. You're nothing.


What is there left to say?
-


----------



## playtime (Sep 30, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> Is there any video of trump honoring any of the service members who died while trump was president?
> 
> I don't recall trump ever doing anything like this while he was president.



not sure, but i know he called the widow of a slain soldier & told her that her husband ' knew what he signed up for ' which pretty much tells you just how sociopathatic he is.


----------



## Bobob (Oct 5, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> lets  focus  on the biden  surrender in  afghanistan


The plan to leave was Tumps and Biden carried out that plan. The Afghans surrendered, which created problems during the evacuation, and even y'all know that.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 7, 2021)

BertramN said:


> An Open Letter To: The House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Insurrection
> 
> Despite the 2022 Mid-term Elections being over one year away, time is actually growing quite short for Nancy Pelosi’s select committee investigating the January 6th insurrection.
> 
> ...


Awww, stop already. People who slander a good hearted Pepe Le Pew will slander anyone. He is not a rapist. The Left people who don't judge rightly, will rape their own soul, and worse.  Rehoboam, Jacob and Solomon all had more than wife and concubines. The church that did not inform people of anything, not teaching anything, made Left people to be the way they are. Repent. I will fight for clothing optional people people I will fight for zoophilia and pedophilia people. I will fight for people who make and have nude young art of whatever. Furries have the right to make their furry suits to look the sex that they want them to look. People need to judge people like Jesus Judged people, not judging like Christs enemies.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 7, 2021)

There is a bigger mistake that goes way back. The church. We would not have any of this had the church taught people the truth about what Satan looks like, visually seen. The being would not have been able to fool anyone. Muhammad saw Satan not knowing it.  Satan is a colorful being, not being what the church says.  All the church is interested in, is making money making others to do the same thing. The church is not interested in teaching the truth, not knowing what truth is. Jesus did not teach us to use money.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 7, 2021)

playtime said:


> she was killed because she was part of a violent mob trying to smash their way into the speaker's lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is showing two different videos of two different things going on. The republicans were not going around breaking windows.  Dems will say, yes, yes, they were breaking windows. I saw another video that looked different to this video about people breaking windows. That is a democrat thing. They want to break Pepe Le Pew. People who want to do that, will break anything.


----------



## playtime (Oct 9, 2021)

*Biden rejects Trump request to withhold White House records from Jan. 6 committee*

Mike Memoli and Pete Williams and Hallie Jackson and Dartunorro Clark
Fri, October 8, 2021, 2:21 PM·4 min read
Biden rejects Trump request to withhold White House records from Jan. 6 committee


----------



## Esdraelon (Oct 16, 2021)

BertramN said:


> So, members of the House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Insurrection, you are in an uphill battle with nearly every House Republican planning to block your progress. All Senate Republicans will stand in your way. And the corporate controlled “moderate” Senate Democrats’ willing failures to end the filibuster and pass the John R. Lewis Voting Rights Advancement Act will make everything accomplished by the House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Insurrection... irrelevant.


Bert... you should probably look into some H-2 blockers or you're going to have a serious problem with ulcers in the coming years.  Trump - according to Michael Gerson on CNN - IS going to be re-elected.  Hear it from the sad-sack's own mouth -
BTW, he's a devoted never Trumper so you can trust him.  Dude looks frantic.  Either that or maybe he has Parkinsons


----------



## Esdraelon (Oct 16, 2021)

playtime said:


> Biden rejects Trump request to withhold White House records from Jan. 6 committee


An den?  An what?
*"setting up a legal showdown between the current and former presidents over executive privilege".*
Have a good read...

*








						Executive Privilege 101
					

Ian Millhiser provides a primer for the Kagan nomination process on what executive privilege is, why some documents can’t be disclosed, and how to overcome it.




					www.americanprogress.org
				



*


----------



## playtime (Oct 17, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> An den?  An what?
> *"setting up a legal showdown between the current and former presidents over executive privilege".*
> Have a good read...
> 
> ...



LOL!!!!!!  you're comparing apples & oranges here, kiddo.  kagan wasn't being investigated for criminal acts.  
*
guess you didn't read this part:*

Can a claim of executive privilege be overcome?​The courts have consistently held that executive privilege is not absolute and can be “overcome by an adequate showing of need.” This is a flexible standard and does not lend itself to clear predictions about whether a particular assertion of executive privilege will be upheld, but the courts have provided some guidelines to govern claims of executive privilege. *The Supreme Court held in United States v. Nixon, for example, that a claim of executive privilege will normally be defeated when the privileged information is needed to provide evidence in a criminal trial*—although the strong presumption against revealing information that would jeopardize national security would control even in this instance.

*or this:*

The courts have been much less eager to breach the privilege with respect to congressional hearings. *Case law suggests that a claim of executive privilege may ultimately be defeated when the privileged documents are “demonstrably critical to the responsible fulfillment of [a congressional] Committee’s functions,”* 

*not to mention this here part is null & void, because the EXECUTIVE BRANCH is FULLY cooperating with the select committee's request: *

but courts generally encourage “negotiations” between Congress and the executive branch, and will only step into a dispute over privileged documents if the political branches fail to reach a compromise.

damn....  seems you lost on this one.


----------



## wamose (Oct 22, 2021)

My open letter to the committee says 'Why don't you jerkoffs, with your make believe investigation, make yourselves a little useful and at least take the capitol garbage out"


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 26, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> lets focus on the biden surrender in afghanistan



Right... we needed to totally piss away more money into that sinkhole...


----------



## Oldestyle (Oct 26, 2021)

BertramN said:


> An Open Letter To: The House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Insurrection
> 
> Despite the 2022 Mid-term Elections being over one year away, time is actually growing quite short for Nancy Pelosi’s select committee investigating the January 6th insurrection.
> 
> ...


You forgot the part of Trump's speech where he told people to protest "peacefully"!  Probably an oversight on your part...right?  (eye roll)


----------



## Oldestyle (Oct 26, 2021)

playtime said:


> false.
> 
> Prosecutors have charged a fourth Capitol riot defendant with a firearms violation​By Cassidy McDonald
> June 17, 2021 / 4:47 PM          / CBS News
> ...


Interesting...so did this individual ever display this weapon while he was on Capitol grounds or threaten anyone with it while he was on Capitol grounds?  In literally thousands of hours of video taken of that protest turned violent is there even one example of someone with a firearm inside of the Capitol?  If so I'd love to see an example...


----------



## playtime (Oct 26, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Interesting...so did this individual ever display this weapon while he was on Capitol grounds or threaten anyone with it while he was on Capitol grounds?  In literally thousands of hours of video taken of that protest turned violent is there even one example of someone with a firearm inside of the Capitol?  If so I'd love to see an example...



look it up & see if they went to court.


----------



## Oldestyle (Oct 26, 2021)

playtime said:


> look it up & see if they went to court.


C'mon, Playtime...you know as well as I do that if any protester HAD brandished a firearm inside of the Capitol it would have been on the front page of the NYTimes and every other liberal paper as well as run nonstop on CNN and MSNBC!  How do I know it didn't happen?  Because there isn't a single solitary photo of it happening and you know damn well that I'm right!


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 28, 2021)

playtime said:


> *Biden rejects Trump request to withhold White House records from Jan. 6 committee*
> 
> Mike Memoli and Pete Williams and Hallie Jackson and Dartunorro Clark
> Fri, October 8, 2021, 2:21 PM·4 min read
> ...


Left is that way wanting Muslims to be around even as the dominoes that are around the person in the image. Democrat's are speaking of themselves. Democrats are awaire of the danger having a kind of paralysis, unable to tell that danger to go away.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (May 29, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> I think it's clear that he wanted to be with them in spirit.
> We both know in retrospect that it wouldn't be a good idea for him to go down there in person...especially with crazy FBI agents running around starting fights with people. Especially with all of those insane Grandparents running around fomenting insurrection.


No, that's simply called being a fucking *coward*. The type magaturds worship.


mudwhistle said:


> Maybe you need to use a little common-sense here.


 Why? There's absolutely no common sense to be found up there. ^^^


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> No, that's simply called being a fucking *coward*. The type magaturds worship.
> 
> Why? There's absolutely no common sense to be found up there. ^^^


Who's the coward, Trump?  He has to be one of the bravest politicians that ever lived.  By running for office he subjected himself to a hail of abuse and attacks that no one has ever seen the like of.


----------



## Bobob (May 29, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> No, that's simply called being a fucking *coward*. The type magaturds worship.
> 
> Why? There's absolutely no common sense to be found up there. ^^^





mudwhistle said:


> I think it's clear that he wanted to be with them in spirit.
> We both know in retrospect that it wouldn't be a good idea for him to go down there in person...especially with crazy FBI agents running around starting fights with people. Especially with all of those insane Grandparents running around fomenting insurrection.
> Maybe you need to use a little common-sense here.
> 
> ...


Trump said that he would meet them at the Capitol steps in order to make sure that they did his bidding. He had no intention of going, because that would surely make him guilty of fomenting an insurrection. Only a bunch of dummies would fall for that con, and now they pay the price.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Who's the coward, Trump?


Yes.


bripat9643 said:


> He has to be one of the bravest politicians that ever lived.


Of course _you_ believe that. You _live_ on planet magaturd.


bripat9643 said:


> By running for office he subjected himself to a hail of abuse and attacks that no one has ever seen the like of.


Aww.   Life's a bitch. Maybe the Orange Virus should have bought a fucking helmet.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 29, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Trump said that he would meet them at the Capitol steps in order to make sure that they did his bidding. He had no intention of going, because that would surely make him guilty of fomenting an insurrection. Only a bunch of dummies would fall for that con, and now they pay the price.


Trump told them to go peacefully to the Capital. 
Democrats have said much worse in the last month. 

Telling people on The View that Republicans want to investigate women that have miscarriages.

And just this week we saw these degenerate animals screaming death threats at people. 



Then let's not forget the threats coming from Chuck Schumer


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Trump said that he would meet them at the Capitol steps in order to make sure that they did his bidding. He had no intention of going, because that would surely make him guilty of fomenting an insurrection. Only a bunch of dummies would fall for that con, and now they pay the price.


No, he didn't say that.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> No, he didn't say that.






NPR reported Trump's actual words on that day, 


, "I know that everyone here will soon be marching over to the Capitol building to peacefully and patriotically make your voices heard."









						Read Trump's Jan. 6 Speech, A Key Part Of Impeachment Trial
					

The former president's remarks are being used by Democrats hoping to convict him for incitement of insurrection — and are being defended by his lawyers in the Senate proceedings.




					www.npr.org


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 29, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Trump said that he would meet them at the Capitol steps in order to make sure that they did his bidding. He had no intention of going, because that would surely make him guilty of fomenting an insurrection. Only a bunch of dummies would fall for that con, and now they pay the price.





Let's check.....then await the apology you know you will need offer.






NPR reported Trump's actual words on that day, proving you a scummy liar:



, "I know that everyone here will soon be marching over to the Capitol building to peacefully and patriotically make your voices heard."









						Read Trump's Jan. 6 Speech, A Key Part Of Impeachment Trial
					

The former president's remarks are being used by Democrats hoping to convict him for incitement of insurrection — and are being defended by his lawyers in the Senate proceedings.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Bobob (May 30, 2022)

Trump is destroying our Democracy with his "big steal" and other horseshit. The list of Republican
commentary and death threats against  Dems is long and  wrong. Talk about animals-trump is the leader of the pack.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 30, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Trump is destroying our Democracy with his "big steal" and other horseshit. The list of Republican
> commentary and death threats against  Dems is long and  wrong. Talk about animals-trump is the leader of the pack.


How many death threats have there been against the Supreme Court since the leak of their ruling on Roe v Wade?


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 10, 2022)

Oddball said:


> tl;dr
> 
> There was no "insurrection", you pearl clutching clown.


You had me at tl;dr.


----------



## Bobob (Jun 10, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> You had me at tl;dr.


Do you have a different name for it?


----------



## miketx (Jun 25, 2022)

Anyone ever figure out what an open letter is?


----------



## miketx (Jun 25, 2022)

playtime said:


> false.
> 
> Prosecutors have charged a fourth Capitol riot defendant with a firearms violation​By Cassidy McDonald
> June 17, 2021 / 4:47 PM          / CBS News
> ...


Fake news.


----------

